# Any takes on the Bi/Tri Claws?



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

anybody had expierence with bi/tri claws?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep we have a whole thread about them 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/18959-anyone-got-mud-machine-bi-tri-claws.html

^^^^^


----------

